# Nailing Luan



## Whiskerfish (Apr 15, 2011)

Been a few years (15-20?) since I put down Luan and I swear it was nailed every 6 inches back then and now I read every 4 inches according to the manufacturers site. Is this really necessary? 

Second question is regarding fastener length. I already have a 5 pound box of the proper ring shanked nails but they are too long and will go all the way through. Is that a big no no?? 

This is going over a good solid 3/4 plywood sub-floor over an insulated crawlspace and being prepped for new vinyl sheet flooring. Using 5mm 4x 8 sheets from here http://www.taracapacific.com/products.html#nogo 

Thanks!!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

you should not use Luan it has voids in it.


----------



## Whiskerfish (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe I am calling it by the wrong name. The manufacturer calls it Tri-Ply Underlayment. Guaranteed not to have voids.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Whiskerfish said:


> Maybe I am calling it by the wrong name. The manufacturer calls it Tri-Ply Underlayment. Guaranteed not to have voids.


you were calling it the wrong name. someone else will be along. but that is the correct nailing patter.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

4" on the field and 2" on the edge

Second question is regarding fastener length. I already have a 5 pound box of the proper ring shanked nails but they are too long and will go all the way through. Is that a big no no?? 

yes

http://www.halexcorp.com/halex_underlayment_3.shtml


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I never use nails any more. They can rust and cause staining. Takes to long to have to go back and fill all the nail holes and hammer marks with leveling compound and nail all those nails.
Use a narrow crown pneumatic staple gun with 1" staples. 
Set in touch and go I can attach a whole sheet in about 1. min. The holes are so small you do not have to go back and fill them in. You still will have to fill in the seams with leveler.


----------



## Whiskerfish (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you Gentlemen! 

Unfortunately this will be done in several steps (over several weeks) so renting a stapler is not an option nor is buying one just for this job. So I will be doing a lot of nailing

Is there a recommendation for a premixed leveler??


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

> Is there a recommendation for a premixed leveler??


Yes, leave it on the store shelve to collect dust.:thumbsup:

Jaz


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

JazMan said:


> Yes, leave it on the store shelve to collect dust.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jaz



:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Whiskerfish (Apr 15, 2011)

JazMan said:


> Yes, leave it on the store shelve to collect dust.:thumbsup:
> 
> Jaz


I appreciate the response but that does not help me a lot. Are you saying not to use a premix or not to use a leveler or what? This is a 300 square foot room and putting a nail every 4 inches I am sure there are likely to be some dings in the floor that will need addressed.

Any recommendations on a specific product would be appreciated.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Buy a cementious based filler. A powder, not a premix.


----------



## Whiskerfish (Apr 15, 2011)

Got it . 

Thank you very much :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

